# Jack Socket Media Center



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi can anyone tell me what size the jack socket is on the bottom left side of the media center. I wanted to plug my ipod in but the 3.5mm plug is too big.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You'll find the various sizes here:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/search?text=jack+plugs&x=20&y=12#

tony


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, got mine from ebay toptechdirect for £1.99 works fine mini USB Eddie.


----------

